# problemes d'espace insufisant sur usb



## stony (1 Octobre 2020)

Salut, 

j'essaie d'installer windows via bootcamp et le message d'erreur d'espace insufisant sur ma usb s'affiche.

J'ai été acheter une clef usb ce matin expres et j'ai pris une 64Go 3.0 de scandisc c'est pour ca que je ne comprend pas trop le message d'erreur.

Je pensais que ca venait de mon DD à la base mais apres verification tout vas bien de ce coté.

merci d'avance


----------



## stony (5 Octobre 2020)

Re, 

je voulais donner un peu plus d'info sur mon probleme.

1: j'ai essayé avec la version 32 bit telechargeable microsoft, je n'ai pas le meme message d'erreur, le process va plus loin mais apres j'ai le message qui dit: "boot camp installe seulement la version 64bit"

2: la clef usb de 64Go est formaté en fat 32.

3: j'ai un disque dur normal , pas un ssd .

5: je suis sous high sierra 10.13.6, mac book pro 13' mi2012

4: Je pensais que le probleme venait de l'espace sur le disque dur et apres mon post dans la partie du forum en question , j'ai echangé avec @macomaniac qui m'a conseillé de poster ici et que le specialiste dans ce dommaine etait @Locke 

voila j'espere que ces infos pourrons permettre d'y voir plus clair.

Merci d'avance à vous


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2020)

Je viens de relire tes autres réponses, comme par exemple celle-ci #126 et tu continues d'enchaîner les erreurs.


stony a dit:


> 1: j'ai essayé avec la version 32 bit telechargeable microsoft, je n'ai pas le meme message d'erreur, le process va plus loin mais apres j'ai le message qui dit: "boot camp installe seulement la version 64bit"


Assistant Boot Camp refusera tout fichier .iso en 32 bits et ce depuis la nuit des temps.


stony a dit:


> 2: la clef usb de 64Go est formaté en fat 32.


Officiellement avec ton MBP de 2012... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp09f5f773/6.1/mac/10.13 ...tu sembles suivre cette procédure. Tu as bien choisi ce format ?







stony a dit:


> 3: j'ai un disque dur normal , pas un ssd .


On zappe, aucun rapport, par contre une copie écran partielle masque les autres informations, donc une copie écran complète de la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp serait la bienvenue.


stony a dit:


> voila j'espere que ces infos pourrons permettre d'y voir plus clair.


Le fichier .iso officiel de Windows 10 est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement la version en 64 bits.


----------



## stony (5 Octobre 2020)

En fait j'ai tenté par dépit de le faire avec le 32bit , je ne sais meme pas la difference entre les deux a part la taille du fichier .
J'imagine que tu as du vite comprendre que j'ai pas un niveau de fou hahaha.

pour le format de la clef, oui je l'ai formaté en MS-Dos fat, par contre je n'ai pas comme dans ta capt ecr le choix du shema:





ce que je trouve bizarre c'est qu'apres le formatage la clef est en fat 32 je sais pas si c'est important de le preciser...





concernant le fichier iso j'ai le bon depuis le debut
je l'avais telecharger sur le site officiel, il fait 5,29Go

voici les capture ecran de boot camp du debut jusqu au message d'erreur:


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2020)

stony a dit:


> pour le format de la clef, oui je l'ai formaté en MS-Dos fat, par contre je n'ai pas comme dans ta capt ecr le choix du shema:


Justement ton problème est là...



...tu fais un clic sur Présentation, tu sélectionnes Afficher tous les appareils et toutes les options seront affichées. Tu peux donc recommencer ton formatage.


----------



## ScapO (5 Octobre 2020)

stony a dit:


> pour le format de la clef, oui je l'ai formaté en MS-Dos fat, par contre je n'ai pas comme dans ta capt ecr le choix du shema:
> 
> 
> ce que je trouve bizarre c'est qu'apres le formatage la clef est en fat 32 je sais pas si c'est important de le preciser...
> ...


Slt,
des fois que

MS-Dos-->Fat32 dont la limite de taille maxi pour un fichier est de 4Go, le tien fait 5,29GO ,non ?


----------



## stony (5 Octobre 2020)

c'est fait, je viens de relancer une tentative et malheureusement j'ai le meme message d'erreur


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> MS-Dos-->Fat32 dont la limite de taille maxi pour un fichier est de 4Go, le tien fait 5,29GO ,non ?


Oui, mais comme il ne mentionne pas ce problème... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...car par défaut cette erreur doit s'afficher.

@stony
Essaye ce que je mentionne, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## stony (5 Octobre 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> des fois que
> 
> MS-Dos-->Fat32 dont la limite de taille maxi pour un fichier est de 4Go, le tien fait 5,29GO ,non ?


 
oui il fait cette taille.
Je formate la clef en Fat et elle apparait tjs en fat 32


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2020)

stony a dit:


> oui il fait cette taille.
> Je formate la clef en Fat et elle apparait tjs en fat 32


Fais ce que je mentionne, c'est à dire la modification du fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...uniquement que la réponse #1 et recommence sans oublier de faire correctement le formatage comme mentionné en réponse #5.


----------



## stony (5 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Fais ce que je mentionne, c'est à dire la modification du fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...uniquement que la réponse #1 et recommence sans oublier de faire correctement le formatage comme mentionné en réponse #5.


 d'accord, par contre je n'ai jamais eu le message d'erreur en question.


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2020)

stony a dit:


> d'accord, par contre je n'ai jamais eu le message d'erreur en question.


On va éliminer toutes les pistes, donc à faire et à suivre.


----------



## stony (6 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> On va éliminer toutes les pistes, donc à faire et à suivre.



C'etait bien ca, franchement bravo et merci j'aurais jamais trouvé ca tout seul.


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2020)

stony a dit:


> C'etait bien ca, franchement bravo et merci j'aurais jamais trouvé ca tout seul.


Ce problème est lié avec les Mac qui doivent encore utiliser une clé USB et c'est bien la taille du fichier .iso, en fait le fichier  install.wim qui est le seul problème, mais il faut le savoir.


----------

